# Fallout | Character Pages



## TyraWadman (Aug 1, 2021)

SYNOPSIS

[OPEN] Fallout, Canada | The RP (Under Construction) | Fur Affinity Forums​


> _"Welcome, dear listeners, to 106.9 FM, the only station this side the 'Wick! It's currently six forty-seven A.M., and I'm your host, the Great Rocky, and we've got a slew of news to drop on you this fine morning...
> 
> "Reports of a thick fog rolling in from the south has most people understandably on edge, and with this fog comes a great many superstitious sort. Many of those who live near the south might have seen people claiming to be 'the Fog Bringers'. A load of shit, if you ask me, but keep a Rad-X handy, and a loaded gun. On to other news...
> 
> ...



The Map
(So Far)



Spoiler


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 1, 2021)

Races

​ANTHRO | *Difficulty: *Intermediate

_Some believe they're nothing more than animals that have mutated with the passing years. Others believe they were shaped by the Gods they worshipped, in order to save them from doom. Anthro's are a recent development in the wastelands and come come in a variety of colors and appearances. The majority of the world has yet to learn about you, let alone accept you for what you are. Choosing to play an Anthro character will constantly test your survival skills and make it difficult to walk out in the open without gaining a good amount of Reputation first._
​
*Pros*​*Cons*​
Beastlords are generally welcoming to Anthro's without infamy. Some might be cautious. Some will act as if you were always there.
Your animal instincts aren't completely lost, making it easier to survive than most humans.
Supermutants do not fear you, but they may not respect you.

Anthro's start out in the wastelands and cannot start in Vaults.
They do not start with Pip-Boys, meaning they have to make their own maps or memorize landmarks (or map the stars).
Racism will be heavy and often in favor of your demise.
​

Anthro's come in three varieties:_ perks will vary based on Species_



Spoiler



*Feral: *_Can be 4-legged with the ability to learn and communicate in fluent, human language. Can be an animal modified with a voice box implant. Depending on what kind of animal you play as, you may be mistaken for a regular dog, or shot on site if you have the face of a common predator._



> *Being closer to the ground means you will have better senses than a Hunched or Tall anthro. +1 to Perception *​





> *Though wild in appearance, your presence is at least familiar and can bring comfort to those that see you. You carry the passive Perk of Inspirit.*​



*Hunched: *_Think Deathclaw posture. Likely big and hulking over an average human. Humans are more likely to become hostile on sight._



> *Your body is built to endure a bit better than Feral or Tall variants. +1 to Endurance *​





> *Your appearance is deemed unnatural. You carry the passive perk of Intimidation.*​



*Tall: *_Human-like posture. Humans are still skittish on Anthro existence in general, so even if you're able to communicate with them, they'll likely greet you with raised guns. Tread carefully!_


> *Your instincts may be watered down, but those opposable thumbs create all sorts of opportunities your variants do not have! +1 to Intelligence*





> *Your appearance holds the attention of everyone in the room and the gift of speech leaves everyone in shock. +1 to Charisma*​





Starting Locations:

*Beastlord Territory
Wilderness
Faction (victim)*​


> *****​




GHOUL | *Difficulty:* Intermediate - Advanced

_Taken from the wiki__, Ghouls are mutated humans or animals affected by the phenomenon of ghoulification. The phenomenon has been observed in humans, gorillas, and American black bears. In the case of humans, ghouls are sometimes referred to as *necrotic post-humans* in the Capital Wasteland, but this term does not seem to have been adopted outside of it. Despite their zombie-like appearance, the flesh of ghouls is not actually rotten. Intense and prolonged radiation has ravaged their skin, much of their flesh, and in some cases many of their ligaments. Despite their infertility and in some cases mental deterioration, they have greatly extended overall lifespans and are immune to (and sometimes even healed by) background radiation and/or nuclear fallout._


*Pros*​*Cons*​
It's possible a Ghoul can have a Pip-Boy, but it may require major repairs.
Because of their extended lifespans, they are likely to be more knowledgeable of the area and its history.
In the presence of a Glowing One, Ghouls can slowly recover/heal.
Ghouls have a natural resistance to Radiation
Ghouls can survive without oxygen.

Ghouls start out in the Wasteland and cannot start out in Vaults.
Sense of Smell and Taste have pretty much been burned away. Can't enjoy food for it's taste, but makes it easier to swallow things that would be otherwise unsavory.
Despite surviving without oxygen, Ghouls still require nourishment
Reduced/No Effect from enhancement drugs
Since most of your senses were fried, Perception checks may not reveal much beyond sight and sounds. 



Ghouls come in 3 varieties: 



Spoiler



*Necrotic post-human (Ghoul): *_Standard, zombie-like Ghoul that hasn't lost it's mind yet._



> *Now that there's someone new to pick on, you gain the Pity Perk! When given the choice between an Anthro or a Ghoul, people are most likely to side with the Ghoul!*




*Glowing One:*_ A highly irradiated ghoul that has absorbed enough radiation to develop bioluminescence, glowing a ghastly green color that's especially visible in the dark. They are colloquially known by most as "glowing ones," and are often considered outsiders even by other ghouls. Glowing Ones are predominantly feral, due to isolation and the time it takes to acquire that much radiation. Although uncommonly they may transition into this state before losing their faculties._



> *Your glow makes it difficult to sneak around at night.*





> *Radiation makes it hard to make friends with anyone that isn't a Ghoul, Mutant or Synth.  *





> *Your glow can help to light the way! You gain the Human Flashlight Passive!*



*Feral: *_The degeneration into a feral state (referred to as ferocious post-necrotic dystrophy) is not fully understood. It is known that it is a result of a degeneration of the brain (which is not affected by the regenerative mutation of the spinal cord) and emerges following the atrophy of higher brain functions, accompanied by an increased level of aggression and appetite. When the loss of capacity for thought is complete, a ghoul is considered feral. The factors that may cause a ghoul to enter this state are unclear, but anti-social or isolated ghouls are more susceptible to it. Exposure to intense radiation may also be a factor – feral ghouls have no body heat and emit lethal levels of radiation, which sustain their functions. This allows them to survive for centuries, of which the process is irreversible. _


> _*FUCKING RUN!!! IS IT GONNA EAT ME? IS IT GONNA EAT ITSELF? NO ONE KNOWS!!! *_





Starting Locations:

*Wasteland
Wilderness*​


> *****​



​


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 1, 2021)

Races Continued...​HUMAN | *Difficulty:* Beginner - Intermediate

_You are the dominant species of planet earth, but given recent developments, that could very well change! In the post–apocalyptic age, "human" is more specifically used to denote those left more-or-less unaffected by radiation as opposed to mutants like ghouls and super mutants, even though said mutant types originate from humans. Non–mutated humans are sometimes called *normals*, *smoothskins*, or *bleeders* by their mutant counterparts._


*Pros*​*Cons*​
Whether you're a Vault Dweller or a Wastelander, integration into society is much easier than Mutant and Anthro counterparts.
Opposable thumbs.

Require regular/frequent nourishment compared to Mutants, Synths and Anthros.
Humans are so politically and religiously divided. Sometimes you think you're in a safe location. Closing your eyes means you risk waking up to a gun pointed in your face.
No super powers. Sorry!


Humans come with Two variations:



Spoiler



*Pure:* _"Pure" humans are theoretically humans that have not been mutated unnaturally by radiation or other post-War pollutants. They can be said to be original humans, no different than those from before the War. However, because of the widespread and pervasive fallout in the wasteland, these represent a very small minority of all sentient species on Earth. They exist only in isolated factions, such as in remote areas untouched by radiation, an example being underground vaults. _



> *Decreased Radiation Resistance (Passive) - Pure humans are more susceptible to Radiation Poisoning that comes with eating mutant meats or drinking untreated water. *



* Wastelander: *_The opposite of Pure- toughing it out in the wasteland and having experience with the current world. Slightly lowered lifespan because of the harsher conditions, and in some instances, can undergo Ghoulification. _



> *Generations of Wasteland Survival have been passed down! Less likely to develop Radiation Poisoning from eating mutant meat and untreated water- but only slightly!*





Starting Locations:

*VAULT 127 (Beginner Friendly!)
Beastlord Territory
Wasteland
Faction*​


> *****​


​SUPERMUTANT | *Difficulty:* Advanced - Expert, Primarily NPC

*Super mutant*_ is a general term referring to humanoid mutants created by exposing a regular and relatively unmutated human to a variant of the Forced Evolutionary Virus (FEV). The resulting hulking mutants typically possess exceptional strength, endurance, resistance or immunity to disease and radiation, as well as modified intelligence. _


*Pros*​*Cons*​
Hulkish strength, with some documents claiming some to have enough strength to peel a guy out of power armor like he was opening a can.
Immune to Radiation.
Intelligence can vary- some are well-spoken. Others are primal and communicate with actions or grunts.

You're a naturally big target. Stealth will be impaired/calculated with some realism.
Stealthboys cause addiction and major psychological damage- though it's rumored there may be prototypes without any side effects!
Likely to feel shame or become enraged at the sight of their own reflection.
Supermutant's carry a violent reputation. Diplomacy may not always work.


Starting Locations:

*Wasteland*​


> *****​



SYNTH| *Difficulty:* Beginner, Intermediate, Advanced

_Synth (short for *synthetic humanoids*, also called *androids* or *artificial humans*) is a common term used to refer to the bio-synthetic robots manufactured within the Institute's laboratories. Synths can range from early skeletal models to those nearly indistinguishable from human beings, save for a specific implanted component only discoverable after death. Some have attempted to try and recreate Anthro Synth's, but haven't been able to design a prototype that can fool them... or humans._
​
*Pros*​*Cons*​
Can come in the appearance of Human or Anthro or household appliances!
Implants are a thing, so having pieces of exposed metal doesn't always raise any immediate red flags
Don't need to rely on nourishment!
Immune to Radiation
Weak to extreme temperatures

Like every other race, Humans haven't quite taken a liking to their kind. They'd place higher on the social hierarchy than Anthro's, but only by a little.
No, having maxed speech will not convince anyone you aren't a toaster- but you can still be _very _persuasive.
Replacement parts can be hard to come by. Injury could mean death, or you could be offline until someone finds the parts to help you!
If you're aware that you're a Synth, you'll still need to blend into human norms or people could become suspicious!

​


> _*Depending on your playstyle, perks may be acquired or even based on other races. Example, a Synth-Anthro will look and move more like an animatronic. Synth-humanoid will be well-received by other humans until their robot parts start to show. I am too lazy to create another category, so assume Robots is included here. Perks and abilities can always be discussed/negotiated!*_​



Starting Locations:

*VAULT 127 (Beginner Friendly!)
Wasteland
Factions*​


> *****​


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 1, 2021)

FACTIONS
(So Far)

*Brotherhood of Steel*



_Heavily armoured and equipped with power weapons. Regardless of their environment, most are confident in their equipment and will venture off into the wilderness of across wastelands, walking out in the open. Control of technology is seen as a means to an end. They hoard and collect all sorts of technology in hopes of outliving their opponents rather than learning and advancing civilization._​


> *****​



*Caesar's Legion


*

_ Caesar's Legion is an imperialistic, reactionary, and totalitarian dictatorship based on large scale slavery and tribal dominance. Enslaved men are used for combat, and are called legionaries, while enslaved women are forced to bear children and support the war effort. Thought to be exterminated from the North, it's rumored that they might be making a comeback..._​


> *****​



*Raiders*



_Often taking hard drugs or 'Chems' and wreaking havoc throughout the wasteland. Some are more calculated than others. Common Wasteland Bandits. Some may be willing to make alliances, but it's highly unlikely. You're also unlikely to talk your way out of a situation, so be prepared to fight or flee!_​


> *****​



*Punkydoodles




*

_No one is entirely sure of what they are or what they do. Some are violent, but most seem to be rather tame and willing to hear you out. The only problem is that no one with a low perception can understand what they're saying! They are the lesser versions of Raiders, as they don't typically use Chems._​


> *****​



*Enclave*




_The remnants of the Massachusetts Enclave. Any history buff will know what they're about, but as of recent, nothing has been sighted or heard of._​


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 1, 2021)

Stats

*You have 35 points to distribute between ALL categories*. Numbers aren't strict since we won't be rolling any dice, but it will help other players to asses how your character might respond or interact with the surrounding environments. Remember these stats should reflect your character and vice versa. If you're inexperienced with the series, or uncertain about some things, try answering honestly and play as a self-insert character instead!
​*Strength|* This determines your physical strength and will help players gauge melee abilities and limitations.


Spoiler




10 - Hercules' Bigger Cousin​Can carry multiple people.​9 - Doomsday Pecs​Can pull very heavy objects at appreciable speeds​8 - Circus Strongman​Can wrestle with an animal or catch a falling person and survive (within reason)​7 - Beach Bully​Carries heavy objects with one arm​6 - Barrel Chested​Visibly toned, throws small objects for long distances​5 - Average Joe​Can pull their own weight.​4 - Lightweight​Carries heavy objects for short distances​3 - Doughy Baby​Has trouble even lifting heavy objects​2 - Beached Jellyfish​Difficulty pushing an object of their weight​1 - Wet Noodle​Frail. Needs help just standing up. Either very old, or very delicate!​
​


*Endurance| *This stat will determine overall health and resistance- key to survival. 


Spoiler




10 - Unstoppable​Tireless paragon of physical endurance​9 - Bulletproof​Never gets sick, even to the most virulent diseases​8 - Flame Retardant​Very difficult to wear down, almost never feels fatigue​7 - Tough-As-Nails​Able to stay awake for days on end​6 - Hardy​Easily shrugs off most illnesses​5 - Stain-Resistant​Average, Occasionally contracts mild sicknesses, Can take a few hits before being knocked unconscious​4 - Handle With Care​Easily winded, incapable of a full day’s hard labor​3 - Do Not Bend​Bruises very easily, knocked out by a light punch​2 - Crumbly​Frail, suffers frequent broken bones​1 - Basically Dead​Minimal immune system, body reacts violently to anything foreign, don't go outside!!!​
​


*Perception| *This stat will determine a character's overall awareness of their surroundings, and can help with enemy detection or identifying key items/objects. Possibly even reveal hidden locations! 


Spoiler




10 - Eagle with Telescope (No offense)​Nearly prescient, able to reason far beyond logic... A SYNTH??!?!?​9 - Sniper Hawk (No offense)​Reads people and situations very well, almost unconsciously​8 - Monocled Falcon (No offense)​Often used as a source of wisdom or decider of actions​7 - Bigeyed Tiger (No offense)​Can get hunches about a situation that doesn’t feel right​6 - Alert Coyote (No offense!!!)​Able to tell when a person is upset​5 - Wary Trout (y'all are pretty much dead but no offense)​Average, Makes reasoned decisions most of the time​4 - Unsuspecting trout (Same thing)​Often fails to exert common sense​3 - Squinting Newt (No offense)​Seemingly incapable of forethought​2 - Senile Mole​Rarely notices important or prominent items, people, or occurrences​1 - Deaf Bat (You can't see me say this, so all the offense)​Seemingly incapable of thought, barely aware. Are you an infant?​
​


*Charisma| *This stat will determine your ability to communicate with others, as well as their reception of you. Please keep in mind this stat cannot be abused and does not always guarantee the outcome you desire. I will give more hints based on your level, but telling someone you're not a Synth, with wires sticking out of your skull, isn't going to fly. 


Spoiler




10 - Cult Leader​Renowned for wit, personality, and/or looks​9 - Casanova​Immediately likeable by almost everybody​8 - Movie Star​Immediately likeable by many people, subject of favorable talk​7 - Diplomat​Interesting, knows what to say to most people​6 - Cheery Salesman​Mildly interesting, knows what to say to the right people​5 - Substitute Teacher​Capable of polite conversation​4 - Peevish Librarian​Terribly reticent, uninteresting, or rude​3 -  Creepy Undertaker​Has trouble thinking of others as people​2 - Old Hermit​Minimal independent thought, relies heavily on others to think instead​1 - Misanthrope​Barely conscious, incredibly tactless and non-empathetic​
​


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 1, 2021)

Stats Continued...​
*Intelligence| *Your ability to learn and understand/retain knowledge. Important for skills such as Science, Repair and Medicine.


Spoiler




10 - Omniscient​Famous as a sage and genius​9 - Genius​Able to make Holmesian leaps of logic​8 - Know-It-All​Highly knowledgeable, probably the smartest person many people know​7 - Smartypants​Fairly intelligent, able to understand new tasks quickly​6 - Gifted​Able to do math or solve logic puzzles mentally with reasonable accuracy​5 - Knowledgeable​Knows what they need to know to get by​4 - Knucklehead​Has trouble following trains of thought, forgets most unimportant things​3 - Cretin​Often misuses and mispronounces words​2 - Vegetable​Barely able to function, very limited speech and knowledge​1 - Sub-Brick​Animalistic, no longer capable of logic or reason, Feral?​
​


*Agility|* This stat will determine your reflexes and stealth. Will also help determine your characters' realistic amount of actions they could pull off before handing the the stage back to the other RPers. 


Spoiler




10 - Walks on Water​Moves like water, reacting to all situations with almost no effort​9 - Acrobatic Marvel​Very graceful, capable of dodging a number of thrown objects​8 - Knife Catcher​Graceful, able to flow from one action into another easily​7 - Knife Thrower​Able to often hit small targets​6 - Catlike​Can catch or dodge a medium-speed surprise projectile​5 - Under Control​Average, Capable of usually catching a small tossed object​4 - Butterfingers​Somewhat slow, occasionally trips over own feet, could have underlying illness or disability​3 - Oaf​Visible paralysis or physical difficulty​2 - Accident Prone​Incapable of moving without noticeable effort or pain​1 - (Un)Walking Disaster​Barely mobile, probably significantly paralyzed​
​


*Luck|* Luck is a measure of your general good fortune. While you may not be master of the craft (or any craft for that matter), luck is still on your side! This stat affects the chances of you surviving the impossible, or even discovering the unthinkable!


Spoiler




10 - Two-Headed Coin Flip​You survived a nuclear fallout without being inside a Vault. 8D​9 - 21-Left Clover​The stars always seem to be aligned. 8]​8 - Leprechaun's Foot​The pot of Gold wasn't enough? 8)​7 - Lucky 7​Things tend to go swimmingly! ​6 - Stacked Deck​Seems like fate has plans for you. c:​5 - Coin Flip​Sometimes things go in your favor. Sometimes they don't. :/​4 - Spilled Salt​You pick up something from the ground and a bullet whizzes over your head. OuO​3 - Sickly Albatross​You always seem to be in a bind, and what's worse, you're sick! )X>​2 - Broken Gypsy Mirror​A curse! Nothing ever seems to go in your favor! D:​1 - 13 Pitch-Black Cats​You have the worst of luck... X_X​
​


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 1, 2021)

Character Sheet:
*(Please do not post here, DM them to me!)*​*NAME |* _Blurb about them, who they are, what their interests/ambitions are, and their current situation. Include artwork for a general ref if you want to, but don't fret if not. You can obviously just write how they look! Try to fit the wastelander theme! You're allowed some creativity, but please remember, not everyone can be neon coloured!_

*Race: *_Be sure to include whatever sub-type you are! Example: Human- Pure. Anthro - Feral - Species. Synth - Toaster._
*Age: *_Real age, approximate, or both, if applicable. _
*Gender: *_Not required, but be warned that characters will make their moves based on your outward appearance._
*Height: *_Has to be as accurate possible so people can visualize._
*Weight: *_Can be approximate_
*Sexual Orientation: *_Optional, only applicable if you think you wanna have your OC fall in love! Remember this is SFW. Fade to black for any implied scenes! _
*Faction: *_Do you belong to any faction? If you aren't familiar to the series, it would be wise to leave this as blank/undecided._
*Alignment:* _Neutral, chaotic-good, lawful good, etc. Doesn't have to be solid, but gives us a clearer example on your playstyle. Remember- *YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE A 'GOOD GUY'!*_
*Occupation:* (if applicable)

*S.* _trength_
*P.* _erception_
*E.* _ndurance_
*C.* _harisma_
*I.* _ntelligence_
*A.* _gility_
*L. *_uck_

*Perks/Unique Perks:* _Perks that are unique to your character. Or you can always ask me, and I'll try and think of something! Having none is also fine. The racial perks I have listed under the Races are not required and are flexible to adjust to your species!_

*Starting Inventory*

_Please limit to 1 outfit, one Weapon and one Key Item (personal possession). Please don't make yourself unnecessarily OP from the beginning. You can obviously carry more than this (unless you're weak) but there's no need to encourage hoarding addictions just yet!_

*Relationships: *_Do you know anyone? Got any companions? Who are they? Can you give a general blurb about them without spoilers? If not, don't worry. I will edit this to reflect your travels as you RP!_



> *Killswitch?:* Y/N - If for whatever reason you disappear, or can't commit to the RP anymore, do you mind if I take control and wrap things up with them? Or kill them off?





> *Disposable:  *Y/N - Are you okay with the possibility this character could be perma killed? It's not my intention to try and kill you every step of the way, but drama can be spicy! I will definitely discuss before making this call of course! This is also a great feature for any NPC's you'd want to introduce!


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 1, 2021)

Tyra | She has no number or badge on her shirt; no allegiances or alliances. Any being with an average perception can see that she’s carrying more grief on her shoulders than an over encumbered pickpocket. The locals know her, but only because she spends most every night at the bar, sitting alone with a drink on the table, but never sipping from it. No one really knows what she gets up to, but she’s been resourceful enough to stay alive like anyone else, despite the odds. Isn't that what matters most?

*Race: *Human, Pure, Mixed Race
*Age: *29
*Gender: *Female
*Height: *5’8”
*Weight: *Approximately 180lbs at her fullest, 160lbs at her lightest
*Sexual Orientation: *Heterosexual

*Significant Relationships: *


FlintSignificant Other, presumed deadMr. RoombaA Mister Handy companion with a peculiar temperament. Follows Tyra around, insisting someone has to clean up after her messy self!

*S.P.E.C.I.A.L*​
Strength5Perception7Endurance4Charisma5Intelligence7Agility5Luck7


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 1, 2021)

Flint | A smooth-talking ghoul that just happened to be in the right place at the right time. He found the wandering and hopeless Vault-dweller named Tyra when she’d mistaken him for some kind of monster. She was still new to the wasteland. Flint, on the other hand, was practically ageless and experienced with this kind of thing. He kept his cool and calmed her down with his words, and even made her laugh within the first hour of meeting her.

Tyra gave him the companionship he desired, and Flint helped her make up for all of her shortcomings (as common as they were). Her terrible sense of direction led them to the states, reaching the Mojave. He clinged to her like white fur on a black shirt, loving every minute of misadventure they got themselves into.

One day, however, curiosity had gotten the best of them, and Flint ended up paying the price…

*Race: *Ghoul, Canadian
*Age: *100+
*Gender: *Male
*Height: *6'5"
*Weight: *Slim, toned, approximately 160lbs
*Sexual Orientation: *Bisexual

*Significant Relationships: *


TyraSignificant Other, presumed deadMr. RoombaA Mister Handy companion that joined to help clean up after Flint. The two would often butt heads, but were clearly friends

*S.P.E.C.I.A.L*​
Strength5Perception6Endurance5Charisma8Intelligence6Agility8Luck6


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 1, 2021)

Tyra's NPC List​D3RP0 | Sally J. | Galen


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 1, 2021)

Thufol Jameson | Originally a terminal technician, Thufol found his true calling tinkering and setting up robots to help take the load off of maintenance when the vault began to show its age in the later years of its life. 

*Race: *Human 
*Age: *22 
*Gender:* Male 
*Height:* 6'0 
*Weight:* 140lbs/63kg 
*Sexual Orientation:* Bi 
*Faction:* Non-affiliated, former Vault Dweller 
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral 
*Perks/Unique Perks:* _Classified_

*Inventory*
Vault 127 suit with bits of armored plating added to protect the most vital of organs
10mm Pistol 
60x 10mm JHP 
1x Pip-Boy 3000 

*Relationships:* None, at the moment.

D3RP0The obnoxious robot companion Thufol mistakenly created out of scrap parts.

*S.P.E.C.I.A.L*​
Strength4Perception9Endurance4Charisma2Intelligence8Agility10Luck3


----------

